# Pre 2000 1.9 boxer tuning issues



## sampvt (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi all, I submitted a post on the main site because I am new and didnt know this portal existed. Ive got a 2002 1.9 boxer TDI (old style turbo) It does not have a common rail so I took it to a rolling road for a test. The factory BHP was 91 and this 17 year old engine after 69,000 miles came out at 86bhp, so only 6 bhp has gone to the tarmac angles.

I was told to take it to a diesel mechanic in Halifax that was supposed to be a whiz with these old engines and he did get much more power out of it, but it smokes like a good un. I rang him as we are now in lockdown and he said all they did was alter the mixer screw 3/8ths of a turn clockwise. I turned it back after he told me what to do and after 3 tries at 1/8th of a turn back each go, to where it was to start with (according to him) it has gone back to where it was before on power, but its still smoking but not so bad. If I turn it back anymore, he insists it will loose power so I am stuck.

Any ideas on here while we are in lockdown, because all i am going to do when we are free is to take it back to him and tell him to get rid of the smoke but he is reluctant to take it as he says that if its smoking now and its back to where the screw was before he saw it, he cant help me and has no idea as to what may be wrong. The smoke is grey on idle then it disappears but when I rev it up the smoke gets blacker and on the road when i change up from say 3 to 4 or 2 to 3, I get a puff of black smoke that wasnt there before. However at full belt on the motorway at 70mph I cant see any smoke coming out, maybe due to the speed. The tailpipe is on my side halfway back so easily visible.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi 

i would try going back a little further as his amount may just be an approximation you can always go back to your supposed setting

older motorhomes were not flyers and many with a lot bigger engine struggled up hills

i have a modern 3850 kg van 100hp 2011 and it flies compared to my friends 4100kg 2.8 turbo 127hp 2004

good luck


barry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Black smoke is usually one of two things, over-fuelling, common when someone ups the injection quantity slightly to try and get more power (sound familiar?) or dirty/worn injectors. Looking at the age of your MH my money is on the latter. 
No easy fix but it might be worth trying one of the Wynn’s type fuel additives which allegedly “clean” dirty injectors. Nothing to lose only a few quid. 

Andy


----------

